
The Best Marketers Are Engineers  - peter123
http://steveblank.com/2009/10/19/ardent-war-story-5-the-best-marketers-are-engineers/
======
drc1912
Am I crazy, or does the subject of this post miss the point completely?

Wasn't the whole point of this article the fact that the writer WASN'T an
engineer, but that he intimately learned the product he was marketing, and
that was what people wanted?

I think the point here is that the good marketers are the people who can
crossover from one part of the office to the next. An engineer with no social
skills will do no better than a marketer with no technical knowledge-- you
need both. This article happened to be about a marketer who crossed over, not
the other way around.

~~~
bhousel
My takeaway was that it's that it's easier for an engineer to pick up the
necessary marketing skills to sell to other engineers, rather than a business
person picking up the necessary engineering skills. (Assuming that these
engineers already have the necessary social skills)

------
ComputerGuru
That's why there's a whole profession called "Marketing Engineer" and another
called "Sales Engineer" both of whom earn a lot more than the normal marketing
and sales people.

~~~
prakash
_both of whom earn a lot more than the normal marketing and sales people_

Not true. Good sales people earn a lot of money. In a lot of companies sales
folks earn more than the management team.

~~~
Dilpil
If we were going to make a comparison, we would have to use expected or median
pay. People in sales tend to have large variance on their paychecks.

~~~
prakash
Which is why I said _Good sales people_ :-)

------
Hates_
I've been really enjoying this series on marketing. I hate to go off-topic,
but does anyone recommend his book The Four Steps to the Epiphany?

~~~
pchristensen
Lots of people do:

[http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2008/09/lean-
startup.ht...](http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2008/09/lean-startup.html)

<http://groups.google.com/group/lean-startup-circle>

and many, many more. I've probably seen 15 positive reviews of it on blogs I
read.

